# Died on the Field of Honor, May 15, 1864



## jks9199

On May 15, 1864, the Virginia Military Institute Corps of Cadets marched into the Battle of New Market, under the command of Major General John C. Breckinridge.  Ten cadets died in the battle or as a result of wounds received.  



Samuel F. Atwill
William H. Cabell
Charles G. Crockett
Alva C. Hartsfield
Luther C. Haynes
Thomas G. Jefferson
Henry J. Jones
William H. McDowell
J. Beverly Stanard
Joseph C. Wheelwright


----------



## MA-Caver

Soldiers of the past should be as remembered as much as the soldiers of the present... and the future. 

:asian:


----------



## Ken Morgan

They where children.
Same age or younger then my two.
sigh.


----------



## Yondanchris

MA-Caver said:


> Soldiers of the past should be as remembered as much as the soldiers of the present... and the future.
> 
> :asian:



. well said


----------



## oftheherd1

Don't know how I missed this before.  The Band also supported in the Cuban campaign of the Spanish-American war.  Former cadets have gone of to all wars since, and some have given their lives.

When Song went crazy a few years ago at VT, one of the Band members was also among the slain.  It appeared he might have trying to get to Song to subdue him.  He was buried with full honors at the cemetary in Blacksburg, with the Corps accompanying his casket, marching from VT to that cemetary.

One of the better "franternity" memberships available, is a graduated cadet from the Corps of Cadets at VT.  I am not one, but the proud father of one.  My daughter graduated there.


----------



## 40th Alabama

Similarly, the University Grays (Company A, 11th Mississippi Infantry) was formed from students at the University of Mississippi.  Nearly the entire student body enlisted (135 men) closing the school.  At Gettysburg, Pickett's Charge, the Grays suffered 100% casualties-every soldier being either killed or wounded.  What an honor to have the Ole Miss Rebels and the Confederate Battle flag-now no more.  Political correctness is now the rule.


----------



## Takai

When it comes to the civil war (and a lot of other things) PC is an inherent disease. The fact of the matter is regardless of you political beliefs both sides of the battlefield where Americans. All of the casualties where ours. That and that alone is something that should never be forgotten....or dismissed.


----------

